# Dunja Rajter - Yes Sir Magazin 05.1988 (1x)



## Rolli (9 März 2010)




----------



## Rambo (9 März 2010)

thx: rolli für das tolle Bild von Dunja! Das waren damals noch Zeiten! Wußte gar nicht, dass Dunja so freizügig war.


Gruß wawa!


----------



## Q (10 März 2010)

Rambo schrieb:


> thx: rolli für das tolle Bild von Dunja! Das waren damals noch Zeiten! Wußte gar nicht, dass Dunja so freizügig war.
> 
> 
> Gruß wawa!



Da gibts auch noch andere erstaunliche Bilder von ihr hier an Board 

thx für den Scan!


----------



## menne1 (10 März 2010)

:thx:für die rassige Dunja!


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2010)

Yes Sir? No Ma'am


----------



## Franky70 (15 Juli 2011)

Aber hallo.
Danke.


----------

